# Tranmisor de fm pll nueva electronica



## radio98 (Jun 4, 2010)

hola aca les dejo para armar el tx de la revista nueva electronica falta el pcb si alguien lo tiene avisen saludoss

aca les dejo las mejoras del pll y un amplificador de 15w


----------



## joakiy (Jun 5, 2010)

¡Mil gracias! Me encantan los circuitos de Nueva Electrónica

Además, hay que reseñar que el sintetizador es el que usa la emisora Ariston FM de 25W, había gente en el foro que necesitaba información sobre como codificar los switches para emitir en una frecuencia determinada, y en el artículo que has colgado se encuentra dicha información.


----------



## radio98 (Jun 5, 2010)

Si alguien tiene el circuito impreso agradecería que lo suba ya que no lo tengo gracias. ¿ Alguien armó éste transmisor ?


----------



## joakiy (Jun 20, 2010)

radio98, ese transmisor tenía un PCB doble, difícil de reproducir, además el 11C90 ó SP8680 están obsoletos lamentablemente, es difícil que alguien arme el circuito.

Yo intenté montarlo hace años.


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2010)

Yo tengo la revista delante en éstos momentos y sólo hay PCB del codificador, pero veo que tambien viene el pcb del sintetizador con los dibujos de los componentes, un  par de horas de photoshop y se puede obtener la placa sin duda alguna.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 20, 2010)

Buscando en google, he encontardo una tienda italiana que todavía vende el circuito impreso del sintetizador hecho, hoy en día ni siquiera tienen existencias de esta placa en Nueva Electrónica:

http://www.webtronic.it/pages/ITA/prodotto.asp?ProdottoID=13682


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2010)

Es razonable, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que el stock lo tienen en minimos, quizá lo compre ...  Joakiy,...Decias que habia problemas en ciertos componentes?

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jun 20, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Es razonable, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que el stock lo tienen en minimos, quizá lo compre ...  Joakiy,...Decias que habia problemas en ciertos componentes?
> 
> Saludos



Sí, el 11C90 es muy difícil de encontrar, su equivalente es el SP8680


----------



## albecar29 (Ago 7, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Yo tengo el circuito armado, y funionando, pero lo que ocurre como bien habéis dicho es que el integrado SP8680 y casi casi el MC1648P, son materialmente imposible encontrarlos. Escuché que era posible encintrar el pre-escaler en motorola, es decir de 650Mhz, divisor 10-11, pero habría que buscarlo y creo que el patillaje no ers idéntico. El funcionamiento es algo rudimentario y el VCO, algo delicadillo. Este PLL tuvo gran éxito allá por los 80, pero con la aparición de los MC145152P la filosofía cambió. Lo que sí que se podría es intentar dar con alguien al que le queden 11C90 o SP8680, y el motorola MC1648P.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Ago 8, 2010)

albecar29 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo tengo el circuito armado, y funionando, pero lo que ocurre como bien habéis dicho es que el integrado SP8680 y casi casi el MC1648P, son materialmente imposible encontrarlos. Escuché que era posible encintrar el pre-escaler en motorola, es decir de 650Mhz, divisor 10-11, pero habría que buscarlo y creo que el patillaje no ers idéntico. El funcionamiento es algo rudimentario y el VCO, algo delicadillo. Este PLL tuvo gran éxito allá por los 80, pero con la aparición de los MC145152P la filosofía cambió. Lo que sí que se podría es intentar dar con alguien al que le queden 11C90 o SP8680, y el motorola MC1648P.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola y bienvenido albecar29.

¿por que no pones unas fotos del circuito para los nostálgicos?

Siempre quise montar ese sintetizador, pero cuando lo descubrí en los años 90 ya estaban obsoletos esos integrados.

¿Suena bien? ¿que tal es su relación señal ruido?

Saludos.


----------



## albecar29 (Ago 8, 2010)

Ok. Haré fotos del sintetizador. Pues sí..., nostalgia porque ese sintetizador en concreto fue uno de los más utilizados en la proliferación de la radio libre, que yo conozca en Barcelona, Radio Corcó, Radio Mediterránea en el Prat del Llobregat y un sinfín de emisoras que con este sintetizador y los lineales con el MRF317, transistor que en el año 86 costaba 18.000 pts, dieron leña por doquier.
En comparación a los sintetizadores actuales, es bastante ruidosillo y equipa como final, EL 2N4427 ó BRF36 apenas sin filtros, dando 50mW, que unido a un BGY33 de PHILIPS, me daba unos 12W.

Yo recuerdo haber hecho modificaciones y haber puesto un MAR8 para excitar mejor el 2N4427 para que el BGY33 llegara a 20W.

Lástima de la discontinuidad de PLESSEY con el SP8680, de MOTOROLA con el MC1648P y de PHILIPS con el BGY33.


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 9, 2010)

Buenas,

El SP8680 lo busqué yo también hace unos años, y en la tienda (de Barcelona, curiosamente) donde lo vendían, pero que no les quedaba en stock, me dijeron que costaba 8400 pesetas (unos 50 Euros). Este era el más caro, también pregunté por otros prescalers como el SP8793 y alguno más que no me acuerdo y todos eran carísimos... como para que se te queme alguno. El oscilador MC1648 lo compré y me costó unos 6 Euros, pero sólo he experimentado, no he hecho nada serio con él.
Esto fue hace tan sólo 10 años, quizás menos, y ya eran super-obsoletos.

Hoy en día con un PLL en formato SMD puedes sintetizar osciladores de varios GHz consumiendo unos pocos mA y por un precio inferior a un cubata.


----------



## webfree (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola Amigos les contaré que una fotocopia me llegó a mis manos alla por el año 92 casi opaca, sintetizador de 800 canales para FM, la teoria me amplió el mundo de la radiofrecuencia y sumado a ello  un artículo titulado -Una miniemisora de frecuencia modulada- de una revista llamada "Electronica Viva" también editada en España que publicitaba en su pagiña  interior los kits de Nueva Electronica- y con conocimientos de estrenado hobbista  que apenas lograba identificar el código de colores asi como dar valor a los condensadores me pude armar un transmisor de fm 88 - 108mhz VCO-1W , allá por esos años, les comento que despues de pelear con los armónicos, interferencias y estabilidad logré optimizar dicho transmisor con tres etapas, lo amplifiqué a 4W empleando para ello sólo componentes convencionales C828,D400,BD135 a la vez que mejoré su sonido en modulación con diodo Varicap BB106(lo único original que conseguí en ese entonces ah y el BF199 para el oscilador) despues de medio año de haber empezado dicho trabajo cabe mencionar que fue "mi primer proyecto" en electronica que ensamblé al poco tiempo logré venderlo con una antena paragua o pata de gallo como le solian llamar estuvo un buen tiempo en funcionamiento hasta que las descargas en tiempo de lluvia lograron detenerlo pero solo por unos días, solo tuve que sustituir el BD135 por el 2N4427 y ala salida coloque una bobina de choque para protegerlo un poco de la estática, cosa que resultó hice varias para unas personas que instalaron su emisora en  pequeñas provincias pasaron los años y me enteré que algunas de ellas contaban ya con su estación de radioemisora fm comercial claro esta que con otros equipos ;-) Y el Sintetizador de 800 canales de Nueva Electronica conseguí el MC1648P mas nunca el 11C90 ó SP8680, hasta que me topé con uno original osea el KIT original placa de fibra de vidrio doble cara, hemos probamos la calidad parece mentira pero la miniemisora que les comenté superaba ampliamente en la nitidez(limpieza de la señal) claro que menos su estabilidad, pudieron haber muchos factores a juzgar pero hasta allí terminó mi intención de ensamblarme dicho Sintetizador, antes de despedirme por ahora debo decir que Nueva Electronica sigue siendo una de mis favoritas por que es buenísimo para el profesional, técnico o hobbista. Ahora ando en transmisores de TV,UHF,1.2Ghz, 2.4Ghz.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola esa misma placa,era comercializada en argentina como parte de los equipos mauro,y recuerdo averla visto en los equipos ephill ,la unica diferencia era que se sustituyo el mc 1648 un verdadero generador de espureas ,por un vco a transistores ,y realmente funcionaba muy bien ,y tenia un audio mas que aceptable.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 29, 2010)

Para los nostalgicos y despues de una ardua busqueda con limpieza incluida subo las fotos de la placa del sintetizador de la revista "Nuova Electronica" armado hace algunos años.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## alvaritos (Oct 2, 2010)

buenas me dan parte de si encontraron el c.i. 11c90 (mision imposible)


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola a todos ,en argentina en esta direccion ,pueden conseguir este ,segun su datasheet "obsoleto ci" www.cdronline.com.ar, Esta gente se especializa en comercializar componentes para Rf.espero que les sirva. ahora si me permiten yo les sugeriria a los que andan penando con este sintetizador,cuyo prescaler ,seguramente no debe bajar de los 30,o 40 uss,comprarse uno de esos moduladores que vienen para enchufar el mp3 y escucharlo en la radio,ya que existe un modelo que cubre el rango de 87.5 a 108Mhz y posee un nivel de salida de unos 10Mw y que amplificandolo con un mps h10 alimentado con 9vcc da unos 50 Mw mas que suficiente para exitar un 2n4427 ,y sucesivas etapas ,ademas que este transmisor es estereo multiplex y tiene una calidad mas que aceptable y cuesta 10 uss.
 Bueno espero haber sido de utilidad.cualquier cosa si necesitan saber algo sobre Rf y tx en vhf avisen por esta.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## macguiwer (Oct 5, 2010)

yo lo arme por los 80 jeje a llovido desde entonces.
resultado
1 no dava los 50 mW prometidos. creo que dava sobre 15mW.
2 muchas espurias y ruido de alterna
3 me hice con el un trasmisor de 30W y fue un desastre.
resultado lo desmonte y me busque otro PLL


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola:

Yo aun tengo la revista donde se describe el montaje, me habeis hecho desempolvarla, y mirandola me he acordado de aquellos años en que practicamente todo en lo referente a la RF estaba como muy lejano, pues las revistas siempre utilizaban C.Integrados de ultima generacion que a veces era muy dificil encontrar.
Actualmente me dedico a la RF y a los equipos de TEST, aun tengo C.Integrados de Plessey, mtorola, Fairdchild y demas que hace mas de 19 años que no se fabrican, por mi aficion a los equipos de test no me queda mas remedio que pasarme muchas horas delante del ordenador buscando por la RED repuestos de los años 80 y 90 que se encuentran aun sin usar y que estan a la espera de ser vendidos, pero todo esto es muy boluble y quizas mañana el que los tenia a la venta hoy ya no los tiene.
A veces me llegaron a pedir hasta 115€ por un divisor de Plessey SP8637B, encontrandolo despues a 4€, en este caso siempre pedia de 5 unidades en adelante, pues ser poseedor de estas reliquias te da cierto animo para seguir reparando equipos de TEST de esos maravillosos años.
Si es cierto que tanto el amplificador lineal como el oscilador solian tirar bastantes espureas y armonicos, pero la nostalgia de poder fabricarlos hoy en dia nos da una cierta juventud a los que por aquel entonces estabamos entre los 20 y los 30 años.
En lo referente al oscilador es facil hacerlo con transistores, en lo referente al divisor de doble modulo SP8680 ya es mas dificil sustituirlo, pues una ojeada al funcionamiento del circuito nos revela que divide por 10 y por 11 comandada por las patillas 2 y 3 y los PullUp de las anteriores; patillas 6 y 7, si os fijais en el circuito el pin 7 se mantiene a 0V y la patilla 6 esta comandada por IC5 que hace que divida por 10 o por 11, con lo que creo que sera dificil encontrar sustituto.
Elgriego lo que comentas no es ninguna idea descabellada, solo que hay algunos detalles importantes, creo que te refieres a los C.Integrados BA1404 y descendientes. Estos C.I no se caracterizan por tener unas buenas caracteristicas S/N y emiten una gran cantidad de ruido generada por la pobre generacion de la subportadora de stereo, siendo estos CI muy adsequibles y faciles de encontrar no se precian mucho para las altas potencias generando muchas emisiones indeseables y como digo generan demasiado ruido, muchisimo mas que el sintetizador del que se habla, para mi es preferible montar este por antiguo que sea (aun tengo los MC1648 y 3 o 4 SP8680)  y ponerle un generador stereo con una cierta calidad y que no genere tanto ruido.

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## garada (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, creo recordar que monté este modulador fm en el 86-87, y aun lo tengo, yo lo pedi a nueva electronica junto con su fuente de alimentacion de 12+5V, como habeis comentado montarlo actualmente es complicarse la vida por la dificultad de encontrar el prescaler y el oscilador, su funcionamiento no es nada del otro mundo pero funciona, pero si algun nostalgico necesita informacion, fotos, etc que lo pida.
Un saludo.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola ,En nuestro pais Argentina existieron dos fabricantes que basaron sus tx de fm en este sintetizador ,uno fuen Mauro y el otro Ephil,tambien un colega local fabrico uno igual ,pero sustituyo el mc 1648,por un vco discreto,haciendolo mas limpio espectralmente .

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## garada (Mar 20, 2011)

Tambien tengo el nuevo modulador de nueva electronica junto con un lineal de 10-12w que aperecio posteriormente para el mismo, voy a buscarlo todo y subo unos fotos en brebe...


----------



## jlitri (Mar 21, 2011)

para quien lo necesite yo tambien tengo el nuevo pll de nueva electronica y el lineal de 15 wats ,saludos


----------



## garada (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, aqui os dejo unas fotos del sintetizador lx.492 de nueva electronica que monté hace ya muchos, muchos años...

Y tambien otros mas actuales de Nueva Electronica: un modulador basado en un bh1414 y un amplificador de 10-12w que aprecio al poco tiempo, ambos funcionan bien dentro de lo que hay.
Un saludo.


----------



## garada (Mar 26, 2011)

A ver si os vale este, tambien tengo el del amplificador, lo buscare para ponerlo tambien,
un saludo.


----------



## jlitri (Mar 26, 2011)

perdon,uuuuuuuup

aver si acierto ahora

unir con winrar y despues  con hjsplit


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

Jlitri, muy bueno hay que mirar en detalle, mil gracias muy buen aporte, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## garada (Mar 27, 2011)

Este es el amplificador que lo complementa, tambien hay un articulo en otra revista, concretamente la de este mes donde viene como acoplar hasta 3 LX1636 para obtener 50w, muy interesante porque sirve para otros proyectos.

El LX1637 es una sonda de carga para su ajuste que aunque no tiene ningun misterio tambien pongo su pdf.

Este es el PCB doble cara del amplificador que por cierto funciona muy bien y es muy facil de ajustar (las medidas de la placa son 94x78mm)


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Abr 17, 2011)

Me parece interesante la informacion pero para completarla les dejo completos los diagramas


----------



## homebrew (May 14, 2011)

albecar29 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo tengo el circuito armado, y funionando, pero lo que ocurre como bien habéis dicho es que el integrado SP8680 y casi casi el MC1648P, son materialmente imposible encontrarlos. Escuché que era posible encintrar el pre-escaler en motorola, es decir de 650Mhz, divisor 10-11, pero habría que buscarlo



El MC12013 ES DIV POR 10/11 HASTA  650 MHZ

SALUDOS


----------



## tomme (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien tiene el esquema de pll de mauro o Ephil, el que tengo no utiliza mc 1648  estan borrado la mayoria de los numeros de los integrados, el oscilador es de tipo discreto los saltos son 100 khz.

Saludos


----------



## dj_abel (May 17, 2012)

hasta el dia d hoy tengo funcionando 2 pll d nueva electronica una maza =)


----------



## garada (May 17, 2012)

Y "solo" tiene 30 años este Pll...
La verdad es que no va nada mal


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2012)

Hola tomme,si mal no recuerdo el sintetizador mauro era una copia del nueva electronica que se menciona en este post ,con la diferencia que usaba un oscilador discreto ,en lugar del mc 1648.

Saludos.


----------



## elecsoft (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoal a todos. Estimados colegas Radio98 y Tiago, podrian hacer el favor de subir las paginas del codificador estereo de ese ejemplar de nueva electronica, por favor. Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2013)

elecsoft dijo:


> Hoal a todos. Estimados colegas Radio98 y Tiago, podrian hacer el favor de subir las paginas del codificador estereo de ese ejemplar de nueva electronica, por favor. Desde ya, muchas gracias.



Hola*, *yo, ahora mismo no sé en que armario he metido la revista. Pero mira en Google.

Saludos.


----------



## garada (Feb 28, 2013)

Viene en la revista Nº6 (España) de Nueva Electronica Noviembre 1983, dificil encontrar en internet y mas dificil aun construirlo lleva componentes raros como dual fet j406.


----------



## elecsoft (Mar 4, 2013)

El tema es que necesito el articulo para estudiar la teoria y los ajustes necesarios que figuran para ese circuito. Del cual podemos aprender y realizar las posibles reformas y rediseño del mismo. Ya sabemos que hay componentes obsoletos, como lo que sucede con el sintetizador pll, pero el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo y es el que figuraba en esa revista con los espectros en frecuencia y oscilogramas (imágenes de osciloscopio), y circuitos para prueba. Les rogaria nos esforcemos por compartir ese tan valioso articulo del decodificador estereo mas que nada por su teoria.


----------



## crimson (Mar 4, 2013)

¡Despachado!











Saludos C


----------



## elecsoft (Mar 4, 2013)

hola amigos del foro. muchas gracias sr. moderador crimson muy bueno el articulo, creo que es el mejor de los circuitos para armar. yo queria saber si se puede obtener explicacion del metodo de codificacion multiplexer para fm estereo. ya que en la revista nueva electronica nº6 decia que la separacion entre canales era muy buena. y las señales de portadora y piloto de estereo se obtenia de una frecuencia fija de un resonador de 455khz. y la multiplexacion se hacia con llaves analogicas tipo cd4066 o similares y como se sincronizaba esta operacion en el receptor.


----------



## garada (Mar 4, 2013)

Adjunto el articulo completo del codificador de la revista 6 que fué el primero que publicó nueva electronica, lo de la separacion de canales que decian era muy buena tener en cuenta que en España se publicó en 1983 traducido de la revista original italiana "nuova elettronica" que seria aun mas antigua (1977) y se comparaba con lo que habia entonces que era practicamente nada.


----------



## elecsoft (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro. Muchas gracias garada, hermosisimo el articulo. si no es mucho molestar como se puede conseguir los circuitos de la fuente del sintetizador PLL y el circuito del lineal de 10W de la misma revista, no el publicado en el foro que es de 15W.


----------



## tiago (Mar 6, 2013)

elecsoft dijo:


> Hola a todos los miembros del foro. Muchas gracias garada, hermosisimo el articulo. si no es mucho molestar como se puede conseguir los circuitos de la fuente del sintetizador PLL y el circuito del lineal de 10W de la misma revista, no el publicado en el foro que es de 15W.



El sintetizador, como todo lo demas, lo puedes alimentar con cualquier fuente que cumpla con el voltaje y la intensidad necesarias, puedes hacerla tú mismo. En cuanto al amplificador, a no ser que quieras el de 10Watios por alguna causa específica, el de 15 no vá a exigir mucho mas en cuestión de alimentación etc ...

Saludos.


----------



## elecsoft (Mar 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias buen aporte, Sr. Tiago, en el articulo del amplificador lineal de 15w se menciona un lineal de 200W que correspondería a la revista Nº7 de Nueva Electronica. ¿La pregunta es se podrá conseguir ese articulo? Ya se sabe que hay innumerables circuitos de amplificadores lineales para FM en la web, pero esta revistas  al igual que la Elektor enseñaba todos los principios de funcionamiento de los dispositivos y proyectos que publicaban. Es por eso mi solicitud. Desde ya, muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## garada (Mar 7, 2013)

Este es el articulo del Lineal de 200W publicado en la revista 7



Y aqui el del alimentador del sintetizador 800 canales y el lineal de 10w de la revista 6.



Tambien dejo el codificador stereo con mas calidad de escaneado que el anterior.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro,tengo este pll que me regalaron hace años,ahora lo quiero usar,pero la verdad que no se como es la combinacion de los switch para cambiar de frecuencia,actualmente esta en 89.9 y lo quiero llevar a 106.9,alguien conoce este circuito ???
Muchas gracias por su colaboracion !


----------



## exetv (Jun 11, 2017)

si no me equivoco es el mismo de la revista española Nueva Electronica


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hola como estas exetv ? gracias por tu respuesta,por las dudas no tendras mas datos ?
yo necesito saber los codigos de los dip switch para cambio de frcuencia.
Muchas gracias por la informacion,cualquier cosa me contas ! saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 12, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto 157182Hola...Así esta en 106.9Mhz.
Saludos.

Ric.

PD:si vas a andar en RF, lo mínimo es que empieces a pensar en un frecuencímetro....sin la tierra obvio


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hola gente,aviso que probe la combinacion que me mostro el compañero ricbevi en las fotos y nada,no entra en 106.9mhz,recorri el dial para ver si se encontraba en alguna frecuencia y nada,volvi a dejarlo en 89.9mhz y ahi anda perfecto,con muy buen sonido y una separacion estero muy buena.
No se por donde vendra el problema,me gustaria poder dejarla en 106.9mhz,para mas datos,revise debajo de la tapa de chapa que cubre el mc1648 para ver la bobina,ya que en el articulo que subieron habla de una mejora para que cubra toda la banda de frecuencias,el original lleva 2 espiras y la reforma 3 espiras,el mio tiene una bobina de 4 espiras asi que dicha reforma ya fue hecha,creo que cuando me lo dieron me dijeron que pertenecia a la marca Mauro.
Muy bien amigos ,si pueden tirar algun dato estare muy agradecido !!!  saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 12, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Hola gente,aviso que probe la combinacion que me mostro el compañero ricbevi en las fotos y nada,no entra en 106.9mhz,recorri el dial para ver si se encontraba en alguna frecuencia y nada,volvi a dejarlo en 89.9mhz y ahi anda perfecto,con muy buen sonido y una separacion estero muy buena.
> No se por donde vendra el problema,me gustaria poder dejarla en 106.9mhz,para mas datos,revise debajo de la tapa de chapa que cubre el mc1648 para ver la bobina,ya que en el articulo que subieron habla de una mejora para que cubra toda la banda de frecuencias,el original lleva 2 espiras y la reforma 3 espiras,el mio tiene una bobina de 4 espiras asi que dicha reforma ya fue hecha,creo que cuando me lo dieron me dijeron que pertenecia a la marca Mauro.
> Muy bien amigos ,si pueden tirar algun dato estare muy agradecido !!!  saludos !



El led de enganche prende cuando cambias la combinación o cuando estas en la frecuencia que anda?. Las llaves van de esa forma, en mi placa esta en 106.9 con esa combinación, estable y enganchado.
Si no prende, tenes que sacarle una vuelta a la bobina o hace una nueva con menos vuelta con cuatro te va a andar fantástico abajo, en la banda, pero no arriba. Yo la tengo para "acaparar" tierra como habrás visto.
Si la fabricaba Mauro.
Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gracias por tu ayuda amigo ricbevi,en la frecuencia 89.9mhz anda perfecto y el led esta prendido,o sea esta enganchado,probe otras frecuencias,todas las de abajo hasta 97.9 anda muy bien y el led prende,de ahi en adelante no la pude hacer andar,como te dije antes tiene 4 vueltas sobre un plastico y un ferrite interno.
Sigo trabajando con este pll,are pruebas con otra bobina y veremos que resultados ofrece.
saludos !!!


----------



## elgriego (Jun 12, 2017)

Lindo ver Un mauro despues de tantos años,yo debo tener una placa de esas perdida y al igual que la de ric juntando tierrita.  Coincido con el colega ricbevi,el vco no entra en el rango de captura ,al superar ciertas frecuencias,o hay que modificar la bobina del tanque lc o el condensador del mismo.

Pd, Matias ,si te vas a dedicar a esto ,es hora de que encares un frecuencimetro pa empezar.


Saludos.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 12, 2017)

Es asi  elgriego,deberia encarar un frecuencimetro,el tema es que la encontre en una caja y me entusiasme hacerla funcionar,la idea es usarla junto a un amplificador y tirar musica para el pueblo,(buena musica) es un pueblo chico (40000 habitantes),pero bueno primero lo primero hacer que funcione en 106.9mhz
Estoy muy agradecido con la gente del foro que me esta dando una mano ! seguire trabajando y comentare resultados ! saludos !

PD: Si alguien tiene un circuito frecuencimetro (vhf )para armar con diplay de 7 segmentos,por favor paselo!!!,sera muy bien recibido.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 13, 2017)

Buen dia Matias,No es tan chico el pueblo jaja. Como siempre la mayoria de las respuestas a las preguntas tecnicas ,estan en nuestro querido foro,aca te dejo unos links ,para que te entretengas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/disenemos-entre-todos-frecuencimetro-diy-32127/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/disenemos-entre-todos-frecuencimetro-diy-32127/index4.html



Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 13, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Es asi  elgriego,deberia encarar un frecuencimetro,el tema es que la encontre en una caja y me entusiasme hacerla funcionar,la idea es usarla junto a un amplificador y tirar musica para el pueblo,(buena musica) es un pueblo chico (40000 habitantes),pero bueno primero lo primero hacer que funcione en 106.9mhz
> Estoy muy agradecido con la gente del foro que me esta dando una mano ! seguire trabajando y comentare resultados ! saludos !
> 
> PD: Si alguien tiene un circuito frecuencimetro (vhf )para armar con diplay de 7 segmentos,por favor paselo!!!,sera muy bien recibido.



*OFF-TOPIC*

Hay tema en el foro como ya te apunto ElGriego sobre el frecuencímetro...el de la imagen tiene poco mas de 25 años y es "evolución" de otros anteriores. Hoy en día no se si se justifica hacerlo o comprarlo, hace mas de 35 años que fue mi primer frecuencímetro "casero" y en aquella época, costaba sus monedas y no se conseguía tan fácilmente. 
Hoy en día no se si se conseguirán los materiales para hacer el de la imagen, esta basado en el ICM7216D y tiene como prescaler para llegar a mas de 500MHZ el 11C90.
El esquema es similar a este que subo.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2017)

Hola a todos actualmente es mucho mas economico conpra un frequenzimetro DIY ya listo en tiendas Chinas que hay por la Internet (DealExtrem ,AliExpress, Bangood , etc....) , los precios practicados son de conpra caramelos , jajajajajajajajaj , veer en : https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/8-di...lgo_pvid=b81207d5-92c3-4d61-b66a-94bcddd0baf7 o ese aca : https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/New-...lgo_pvid=b81207d5-92c3-4d61-b66a-94bcddd0baf7 , tanbien hay ese : https://www.banggood.com/pt/DIY-Red...-Meter-0_11000MHz-p-1115710.html?rmmds=search 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 13, 2017)

Buenas tardes subo este pdf por aca,   es el pll plaquetodo ,es decir,,, la reversion del nueva electronica ,mauro,ephil  y etc etc.

Con respecto a lo que me preguntaste Daniel,puedo decirte que este diseño funciona ,me refiero al valor de los elementos del comparador de fase.


Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 13, 2017)

Subo el programa compilado y con "algunos retoques" para calcular los Dip de esa placa para una frecuencia determinada.
Esta sacado del documento que subió ElGriego y realizado en QBasic del DOS.
Es por demás de simplista pero funcional y es para aquellos que todavia no tiene un frecuencímetro a mano.
Solo hay que descomprimir el archivo "rar" y ejecutar el archivo ".exe" que se encuentra dentro.

Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 16, 2017)

Amigos del foro como estasn,disculpen la demora ,bueno es para comentarles que hice pruebas con la bobina del vco,sobre la misma bobina que tiene el pll cortocircuite una espira dejando la bobina con tres vueltas y ahi si,engancho perfecto en las bandas de arriba,yo queria 106.9mhz y bueno anduvo muy bien.
Ahora monte un amplificador con dos transistores el 2sc2237 y el m9583,el circuito que ultilize fue el de la misma revista nueva electronica,lo unico que cambie fueron los tr ,anda muy biencreo que estoy sacando algo de 35w,el tema que queria preguntarles es el consumo,me marca que consume 4,2 am, sera que estoy teniendo un consumo extra ahi ? los transistores entibian,los trimers estan bastante calientes,en la salida estoy usando los philips de aluminio tipo tanque,que dicen ustedes amigos ?
Gracias por su ayuda ! saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola Don matias2504 no aclaraste con cuantos Voltios estas alimentando tu Lineal , creo que sea en torno de 13,5V donde eso equivale a decir que lo rendimento total  ronda por los 61% lo que estas perfectamente normal .
Una sugerencia es resfriar bien tu lineal con ayuda de un ventilador o ventoinha DC.
?Algun problema con interferencias molestas en otras frequenzias viziña o con la TV ?.
? Ya probaste cual es lo alcance a la redonda con esa nueva potenzia?.
!Fotos de tu montagen son muy bienvenidas por aca !. 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola Daniel,lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 13,5v 11amp,con respecto a la interferencia,se mete en un solo canal,que es de cable,asi que deberia poner un filtro en la salida de antena,y con respecto al alcance estoy cubriendo 6km hasta donde llegue,no fui mas alla,otro dato es que la antena esta bajita,desde el piso hasta el dipolo tengo 8 metros ajaja Esta noche voy a sacarles fotos y las subo ! 
Saludos !

pd: algun filtro que funcione bien ????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2017)

Bueno cuanto a un filtro passa bajos para tu transmissor ese tema ya fue bien discutido aca mismo en lo Foro , basta buscar en "F22" .
En todo caso te dejo aca un Link : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...Hk-cPUAhXEFJAKHU7wANsQsAQIIg&biw=1280&bih=915 y mas ese :https://www.google.com.br/search?q=..._cPUAhUBciYKHYB4DFgQ_AUIBygC&biw=1280&bih=915
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 17, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Hola Daniel,lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 13,5v 11amp,con respecto a la interferencia,se mete en un solo canal,que es de cable,asi que deberia poner un filtro en la salida de antena,y con respecto al alcance estoy cubriendo 6km hasta donde llegue,no fui mas alla,otro dato es que la antena esta bajita,desde el piso hasta el dipolo tengo 8 metros ajaja Esta noche voy a sacarles fotos y las subo !
> Saludos !
> 
> pd: algun filtro que funcione bien ????



¿que canal es? Hay algunos que la segunda armónica de 106.9 les pega justo, como el Canal 13(211.250MHz la portadora de vídeo + 4.5MHz sonido). En ese caso si esta cerca del emisor va a ser difícil pero tenes que probar con una trampa de 1/4 de onda a la salida para armónicos pares de 106.9MHz( 46cm de coaxil RG58 con un extremo en corto y el otro al conector de salida de antena del equipo).

Ric.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bueno gente aca vengo con resultados,algunos inesperados,antes comento que dejo fotos,el transmisor pll en gabinete aparte,con un par de vu y potenciometros para regular salida de audio.

A este le agregue como se ve en la foto una plaquetita con un 2n4427 y un 2n3553 con esta plaquetita directo a la antena logro un alcance de 1,5 km (zona poblada),tambien subi fotos del amplificador hecho con un 2sc2237 y seguido de un m9583.

La fuente que utilize (foto) es una conmutada de una maquinas tragamonedas IGT,la misma tiene una tension de 13v y 11.5  amp y tambien una salida de 24v 6 amp,las dos tensiones se pueden regular desde adentro con un preset,yo regule la de 13 a 13.5v,como gabinete ocupe uno que quedo de una potencia behringer europower con sus debidas modificaciones (foto). Tambien hay fotos de otro amplificador el cual arme ayer y ahi esta la cosa que quiero contarles.
Antes quiero decirles que el transmisor pll es una joya como anda, la separacion de canales estereo es muy buena y el sonido lo mismo; por otro lado coloque un filtro pasa bajos,una copia del elenos italiano que encontre en la web,anduvo perfecto,asi que solucione. Bueno aca viene lo interesante,no conforme con los 6 o 7 km que cubria me decidi a armar otro amplificador y correr el riesgo y digo esto por que lo arme con un par de transistores que tenia de desarme son MRF433 y MRF454 de 30mhz ahora entienden el riesgo,bueno la placa es la misma que la anterior,mismas bobinas,mismo circuito,el resultado fue sorprendente,jajaj,estoy cubriendo 12 km ni yo lo podia creer,alguien tiene una explicacion a esto ???

La verdad que lo hice para ver que sucedia y si no andaba iba la placa iba a terminar en alguna caja seguro !
Bueno amigos espero recomendaciones,opiniones etc !

 saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2017)

Interesante sacar potenzia en 100Mhz con transistores hecho para andar en 30Mhz maximos  
?Cuantos Wattios sacaste con esa montagen (MRF433 X MRF454) ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 17, 2017)

Daniel la potencia ronda los 50w,utilize el mrf433 como exitador del mrf454,los dos estaban en un viejo equipo de comunicaciones,en realidad ese equipo tenia dos mrf454 push pull exitados por el mrf433.
Culaquier duda pregunte amigo ! saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 18, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Daniel la potencia ronda los 50w,utilize el mrf433 como exitador del mrf454,los dos estaban en un viejo equipo de comunicaciones,en realidad ese equipo tenia dos mrf454 push pull exitados por el mrf433.
> Culaquier duda pregunte amigo ! saludos !



Creo que desmantelaste un belo y maravilloso lineal de un equipo SSB de 150W de salida en HF   ( 1 MRF433 X 2 X MRF454)     
Bueno en todo caso ahora tienes buenas prestaciones  con tu Radio livre en FM   
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 18, 2017)

Querido Daniel lo desmantele por que estaba tirado en un basural,de vez en cuando voy por que tiran aparatos de todo tipo (tv,equipos de audio,aire acondicionados,microondas,etc) siempre hay cosas que sirven,cualquier tecnico lo sabe,bueno encontre este equipo y otras cosas tiradas alli ,claro inservibles,pero los transistores estaban bien ! ajaja 
Saludos y cualquier pregunta aqui estoy !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2017)

matias2504 dijo:


> Querido Daniel lo desmantele por que estaba tirado en un basural,de vez en cuando voy por que tiran aparatos de todo tipo (tv,equipos de audio,aire acondicionados,microondas,etc) siempre hay cosas que sirven,cualquier tecnico lo sabe,bueno encontre este equipo y otras cosas tiradas alli ,claro inservibles,pero los transistores estaban bien ! ajaja
> Saludos y cualquier pregunta aqui estoy !



Si puder despues suba una foto dese lineal HF que fue desmantelado y doñou los transistores para la FM  de modo que yo pueda llorar un poco mas 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hola Daniel,ok subire fotos del equipo super desmantelado,ajaj,voy a preguntar algo,para todos los que quieren darme una mano,ya que los transistores del lineal me anduvieron de maravilla para 88-108 tengo pensado usar los dos tr grandes (mrf454 ) en paralelo y claro exitarlo con el mrf433,la verdad que nunca arme un circuito amplificador de rf con dos tr en la salida,si alguien tiene algun buen diagrama con los datos precisos de las bobinas y demas componentes se lo agradecere,de todas formas ire buscando en la web algo de eso.
Saludos amigos ! y quedo a la espera de comentarios,sugerencias...etc.


----------



## matias2504 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola gente del foro,les comento que hace un tiempo postie el transmisor pll de nueva electronica,anda muy bien,pero lo que noto es que el nivel de audio es medio bajo ,osea si le inyecto mas audio satura en especial en las frecuencias altas,quisiera saber si se puede hacer alguna modificacion para mejorar este problemita,es que las demas emisoras suenan mas alto.
Para mas datos tiene un mc1468

pd: tengo antes del pll un codificador stereo,pero salteo ese paso osea conecto el audio directo al pll y sigue saturando

Muchisimas gracias !!!


----------



## tiago (Sep 26, 2017)

Si las demas emisoras a las que te refieres son emisoras comerciales o con equipamiento profesional, lo que te ocurre es lo normal.
Ellos gastan miles y miles de euros en equipos de transmisión y de procesamiento de audio.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don matias2504 una dica que te dejo aca serias premeramente chequear si lo "jumper" "P1" estas inserido en la tarjeta permitindo que lo resistor "R27" este conectado a "R28"  y con eso tenemos lo circuito de préenfasis andando (reforzo de 6dB por oitava a partir de 2Khz aproximadamente).
Cuando andamos en estereo ese "junper" tiene que  sener quitado y cuando andamos en mono debemos inserir el en la tarjeta para obtener un audio mas claro , rico en agudos.
Eso esplicaria los tonos agudos sacturar mas facilmente cuando elevas lo nivel de audio.
Otra dica serias aumentar un poco lo valor capacitivo del capacitor "C19" (3,9pF) de modo aumentar aun  mas lo acoplamento entre lo tanque oscilador  "L1"  y  "DV1"+ "DV2" con lo diodo Varicap "DV3" ese responsable directamente  por la modulación en FM. 
Ese capacitor puede sener aumentado para 5,6pF o 6,8pF o mismo 8,2pF , pero lo correcto valor debe sener testeado al azar y que atenda tu nesecidad o sea un nivel de modulación major sin sacturar.
Cuando canbiar de valor capacitivo de "C19" (3,9pF)  debes chequear con un multimetro ayustado para medir Volts la tension de sintonia del PLL sobre lo capacitor electrolictico "C17" (10uF) de modo obtener aproximadamente 2,5Volts. 
Para eso debes afastar o apretar las espiras de "L1" hasta obtener esa tensión recomendada.
Estudiando mas detenidamente ese diseño penso que lo valor del capacitor "C30" (27nF) estas un tanto bajo , asi obstaculizando las  frequenzias mas bajas , eso puede sener testeado aumentando su valor capacitivo al azar de modo mejorar aun mas  la respuesta de audio en baja frequenzia.
!Suerte en los desahollos , dudas posteriores pregunte es un gusto platicarmos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola amigos acabo de ver las respuesta,primero voy a decirle al amigo tiago que es verdad lo que el dice,gastan miles en equipo,pero aseguro que el sonido de mi radio es mucho mejor muchas,es claro nitido y es estereofonico de verdad,muy buena separacion de canales,la verdad que estoy muy conforme,pero...es bajo el audio osea me gustaria que suene un poco mas alto.
Amigo Daniel Lopes voy a tomar tus sugerencias y voy a ponerme a modificar dichos valores de los que hablas,en bien tenga resultados comento.
Si alguien mas tiene sugerencias seran bienvenida.

Saludos !!!


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 30, 2017)

Buenas... no se si se me ha olvidado comentar un aspecto pero muchas personas hablaban del ruido de alterna que provocaba de fondo el emisor de nueva electrónica... leyendo el manual de plaquetodo dicen de colocar condensadores de 20.000 uF!!!!

Realmente, este problema lo solucionó nueva electrónica colocando un condensador cerámico de 100 nF en uno de los pines (no recuerdo bien) del varicap, pues ellos mismos decían que había picos que afectaban al varicap y a su vez a la modulación...

Todo esto lo comento "de oidas" y de recuerdo pero esta información salió en el número siguiente al que apareció el sintetizador de 800 canales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 30, 2017)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas... no se si se me ha olvidado comentar un aspecto pero muchas personas hablaban del ruido de alterna que provocaba de fondo el emisor de nueva electrónica... leyendo el manual de plaquetodo dicen de colocar condensadores de 20.000 uF!!!!
> 
> Realmente, este problema lo solucionó nueva electrónica colocando un condensador cerámico de 100 nF en uno de los pines (no recuerdo bien) del varicap, pues ellos mismos decían que había picos que afectaban al varicap y a su vez a la modulación...
> 
> Todo esto lo comento "de oidas" y de recuerdo pero esta información salió en el número siguiente al que apareció el sintetizador de 800 canales.


Hola a todos , ese capacitor de desacople es de  100nF y el es conectado entre la Tierra y la Bobina "L1" mas lo anodo del diodo Varicap "DV1" y pino10 del CI MC1648P.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## exetv (Sep 30, 2017)

hola a todos, matias2504 es como dice tiago, es normal lo que te pasa, si lo comparas con otras radios comerciales seguramente va a sonar mas bajo ya que por o que comentas no tenes procesador, solo codificador stereo, por lo general la mayoria de radios comerciales usan procesador que tienen internamente incluido compresor de audio y este hace que el sonido tenga mas cuerpo y por lo tanto suene con mas fuerza, saludos


----------



## garada (Feb 13, 2018)

Buenas a todos de nuevo, aqui os dejo el escaneado de las dos caras de la PCB original del sintetizador 800 canales de Nueva Electronica, para quien quiera realizarlo o modificar, ya dispongo de este circuito montado y funcional hace muchos años como os comente en anteriores post, pero tuve la suerte de hacerme de esta placa de un resto de stock de la epoca y he querido compartir antes de montarla, saludos a todos.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 15, 2018)

Quiero comentar una cosa, hace poco vi en wallapop (red social española de compra venta de articulos de segunda mano) los integrados para fabricar el sintetizador de 800 canales. Aparte, en milanuncios (otra web de compraventa de artículos de segunda mano) venden el sintetizador completo... lo digo por si alguien está interesado. Si algún moderador considera que esto es spam que lo diga y lo borro, sólo lo digo a título informativo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Quiero comentar una cosa, hace poco vi en wallapop (red social española de compra venta de articulos de segunda mano) los integrados para fabricar el sintetizador de 800 canales. Aparte, en milanuncios (otra web de compraventa de artículos de segunda mano) venden el sintetizador completo... lo digo por si alguien está interesado. Si algún moderador considera que esto es spam que lo diga y lo borro, sólo lo digo a título informativo.


! Me encantaria en demasiado puder conprar un kit deses mismo que de segunda mano , pero desafortunadamente resido muuuuuui lejos de España (hay un Oceano entre nosotros)  !.        
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## garada (Feb 15, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Quiero comentar una cosa, hace poco vi en wallapop (red social española de compra venta de articulos de segunda mano) los integrados para fabricar el sintetizador de 800 canales. Aparte, en milanuncios (otra web de compraventa de artículos de segunda mano) venden el sintetizador completo... lo digo por si alguien está interesado. Si algún moderador considera que esto es spam que lo diga y lo borro, sólo lo digo a título informativo.



Yo tambien he visto esos anuncios pero los componentes los venden a precio de oro, en ebay buscando bien se consiguen a buen precio los dificiles de encontrar me refiero como el divisor 11C90y el oscilador MC1648, otra cosa seria pillar uno de segunda mano a buen precio, pero hay pocos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2018)

Tengo todos los conponentes nesesarios para armar ese PLL , solamente tendria que clonar la PCB.
Tuve algunas dudas cuanto a los valores de los conponentes que conpoen la malla pasa bajos (malla de lazo) , pero afortunadamente los conpañeros de Foro ya me quitaron esas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 1, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tengo todos los conponentes nesesarios para armar ese PLL , solamente tendria que clonar la PCB.
> Tuve algunas dudas cuanto a los valores de los conponentes que conpoen la malla pasa bajos (malla de lazo) , pero afortunadamente los conpañeros de Foro ya me quitaron esas.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Cuando lo montes y lo pruebes cuentanos que tal la pureza espectral.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Los CI's de plesley muy buenos por cierto, muy utilizados en montajes de Elektor nunca fueron fáciles de conseguir, en la misma revista avisaba de esta dificultad y pedia que antes de encarar el proyecto obtenerlos, por otra parte siempre fueron de por si bastante caros.
Y debido a esa mala política de la empresa, no se vendían porque tenía una pésima red de distribución y aún en esos años muchos muy buenos proyectos ya sea tomados de algunos de las muchas revistas que había en la época o que uno quería encarar quedaran truncos.
Aquí nunca llegaron por poner un ejemplo
El divisor tal vez se podría implementar de otra forma hoy en día


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hola a todos , los conponentes que posuo  en realidad son todos oriundos de  reciclagen de charratas de electronica .
Hay un viejo dicho que seguramente fue generado por un Acumulador inpulsivo  : "Quien guarda lo que no sirve mas tienes en las manos  lo que precisa en un futuro proximo" , jajajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 9, 2018)

Quiero añadir a esto que en su día, la revista nueva electrónica sugería que si querías más potencia, utilizases otro kit (LX022, andaba ya por este foro) que era un amplificador lineal con el 2N2369 y el 2N4427 para atacar a un transistor PT8828, que daba 15 W.

Hubo gente que en su día, concretamente el fundador de una emisora pirata muy famosa en Madrid en los años 80 (la cadena del water) que trucaba este kit para dar potencias mayores, sustituyendo el 2N4427 por un MRF237 y el final por un BLW60 de philips/MS1506 de microsemi, dando un poco más de 30 W (el MRF237 no llegaba casi ni a dar 1 W con la poca excitación que tenía). Fabricando unos equipos clónicos bajo la marca "WHIK".

Yo poseo uno de esos equipos autoconstruidos whik y vendidos en su día, pero como el BLW60 se rompió, le coloqué un BLY88C, dando sobre unos 6 o 7 W, porque como ya bien he dicho, con la poca excitación que tenía poco se podía hacer. Encontrar hoy en día el BLW60 es poco menos que imposible sin que te engañen con un "trucho".

Un saludo.


----------



## maricio (Nov 29, 2018)

garada dijo:


> Buenas a todos de nuevo, aqui os dejo el escaneado de las dos caras de la PCB original del sintetizador 800 canales de Nueva Electronica, para quien quiera realizarlo o modificar, ya dispongo de este circuito montado y funcional hace muchos años como os comente en anteriores post, pero tuve la suerte de hacerme de esta placa de un resto de stock de la epoca y he querido compartir antes de montarla, saludos a todos.


hola gerada , viendo los comentario sobre el pll de 800 canales ,yo lo arme hace poco pero al ponerle los 12 volt y 5volt y configurado las llaves dip  swich no prende el led  ¿ cual, podria o donde estaria el problema ? le agradecere si me podria ayudar luego subo fotos del pll . esp su rta. atte maricio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola gerada , viendo los comentario sobre el pll de 800 canales ,yo lo arme hace poco pero al ponerle los 12 volt y 5volt y configurado las llaves dip  swich no prende el led  ¿ cual, podria o donde estaria el problema ? le agradecere si me podria ayudar luego subo fotos del pll . esp su rta. atte maricio


Hola a todos , caro Don maricio acaso tiene disponible en las manos equipos de teste y medidas tipo : Osciloscopio , Frequenzimetro , Multimetro ?.
Si si muy bueno eres un honbre afortunado y vaias a pelear poco para resolver ese problema , ahora si no las cosas son mas dificiles.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Nov 30, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> luego subo fotos del pll ...


----------



## maricio (Dic 3, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don maricio acaso tiene disponible en las manos equipos de teste y medidas tipo : Osciloscopio , Frequenzimetro , Multimetro ?.
> Si si muy bueno eres un honbre afortunado y vaias a pelear poco para resolver ese problema , ahora si no las cosas son mas dificiles.
> !Suerte !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel ,tengo un tester digital con frecuencimetro de 20khz ¿me servira? no cuento osciloscopio  mañana subo una foto del pll a ver cual podria el problema revise las soldadura de todos los circuito integrados y esta todo bien .esp tu rta.atte


----------



## tiago (Dic 3, 2018)

Ya te contesto yo.
Si no subes fotos de tu trabajo con buen detalle, no te va a poder ayudar nadie.



Tampoco te dirijas a un miebro del Foro en particular, recibirás mas colaboración.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel ,tengo un tester digital con frecuencimetro de 20khz ¿me servira? no cuento osciloscopio  mañana subo una foto del pll a ver cual podria el problema revise las soldadura de todos los circuito integrados y esta todo bien .esp tu rta.atte


Bueno aparte las consideraciones de Don tiago te puedo decir que con lo recurso que tienes disponoble en las manos si queda muy dificil trabajar adecuadamente en tu caso.
Nesecitas ao menos de un bueno frequenzimento capaz de medir hasta una centiena de Megahercios , eso para premeramente chequear lo VCO (oscilador controlado por tensión ) despues con auxilio dese mismo instrumento puedes avaliar lo correcto funcionamento de lo paso dibisor por 10 , puedes tanbien chequear lo correcto funcionamento del paso dibisor por "N" ( ese responsable por la programación de la frequenzia deseada) ,puedes tanbien chequear lo oscilador de referenzia y su dibisores hasta 25KHz.
Por fin con auxilio de un osciloscopío puedes chequear lo conparador de Fase si ese anda como debe.
Un multimetro es esencial ( ese afortunadamente ya tiene en las manos).
Desafortunadamente sin los instrumentos aca aclarados ta tarea es mucho mas dificil para resolver ese problema de no enganjamento de fase.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 5, 2018)

Me gustaría tener esa placa también, que puede hacer un diseño de pcb de una capa es bueno tener y evitará algunos enlaces de cables.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Me gustaría tener esa placa también, que puede hacer un diseño de pcb de una capa es bueno tener y evitará algunos enlaces de cables.


Ese  diseño clasico fue lo "maximo" en los años 80' cuando aun no existia nin en sueños los CIs PLL mas elaborados (por ejenplo la linea MC14515x).
Hoy en dia hay CIs PLLs mucho mas elaborados aun con preescalers enbutidos que andan hasta  GHzs , programación serial etc.......
En todo caso aun me encantam ese diseño aca discutido , lástima que los conponentes enpleyados cada dia mas si quedan muy raros y caros (dispendiosos $$$) cuando encontrados.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Dic 5, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Me gustaría tener esa placa también, que puede hacer un diseño de pcb de una capa es bueno tener y evitará algunos enlaces de cables.


hola radium , yo tengo la placa original y la compre en una tienda de radiofrecuencia en bs as  se llama (transistores mp) misiones 52 tienen hasta los 2 circuito integrado el mas caro es el 11C90 y el otro el mc1648


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> misiones 52



   Misiones 48 Radio Ucoa


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 6, 2018)

La verdad es que yo tengo mucha curiosidad de ver ese sintetizador que tal funciona... aunque en su día se decía que lanzaba espurias y no era muy limpio espectralmente...


----------



## maricio (Dic 6, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese  diseño clasico fue lo "maximo" en los años 80' cuando aun no existia nin en sueños los CIs PLL mas elaborados (por ejenplo la linea MC14515x).
> Hoy en dia hay CIs PLLs mucho mas elaborados aun con preescalers enbutidos que andan hasta  GHzs , programación serial etc.......
> En todo caso aun me encantam ese diseño aca discutido , lástima que los conponentes enpleyados cada dia mas si quedan muy raros y caros (dispendiosos $$$) cuando encontrados.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel , aca abajo subo unas foto del pll de 800 canales , esta recien armada  pero el led de enganche no enciende pero todos los circuitos integrados estan funcionando por que calientan lo voy a llevarlo al tecnico para que lo ajuste


Andrxx dijo:


> La verdad es que yo tengo mucha curiosidad de ver ese sintetizador que tal funciona... aunque en su día se decía que lanzaba espurias y no era muy limpio espectralmente...


hola ,andrxx ahi subi unas fotos del pll de 800 canales  es la segunda vez que lo arme el primero anda bien y el audio es muy bueno luego intercale un procesador de audio y mejoro bastante y no tuve problema con este sintetizador


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 6, 2018)

*Hola maricio*

Si aceptas una critica constructiva, deja los capacitores de poliéster para audio, etc pero no para RF(los anaranjados de la imagen), como las fotos no están nítidas ni enfocadas no sabemos los valores de los componentes a simple vista y los que están en el VCO son importante respetar los valores en pF.

¿ al menos escuchas la portadora en alguna posición del dial el VCO/oscilador funcionando aunque no este enganchado?

¿ el calculo de la posición de las llaves es el correcto para la frecuencia que quieres tener a al salida?

Si no recuerdo mal en algún momento compartí un pequeño programa para visualizar/calcular la posiciones de la misma(aquí).

Sin una sonda de RF, frecuencímetro, multímetro es difícil poner en marcha cualquier desarrollo de ese tipo cuando se "empaca".

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## maricio (Dic 6, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese  diseño clasico fue lo "maximo" en los años 80' cuando aun no existia nin en sueños los CIs PLL mas elaborados (por ejenplo la linea MC14515x).
> Hoy en dia hay CIs PLLs mucho mas elaborados aun con preescalers enbutidos que andan hasta  GHzs , programación serial etc.......
> En todo caso aun me encantam ese diseño aca discutido , lástima que los conponentes enpleyados cada dia mas si quedan muy raros y caros (dispendiosos $$$) cuando encontrados.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel , abajo subo otra foto de un amplificador de rf que trabaja de ( 50 a 220 mhz) desconozco para que se utiliza ya que me lo regalaron ¿ servira para fm y agregarle al pll de 800 canales ? tiene en la entrada 2 transistores 2n3866 y 2 transistores de salida mosfet 2n5641 .esp tu rta atte


----------



## maricio (Dic 6, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> *Hola maricio*
> 
> Si aceptas una critica constructiva, deja los capacitores de poliéster para audio, etc pero no para RF(los anaranjados de la imagen), como las fotos no están nítidas ni enfocadas no sabemos los valores de los componentes a simple vista y los que están en el VCO son importante respetar los valores en pF.
> 
> ...



Hola Ricbevi , los condensadores naranja son marca Philips, su valores son de 100 nf  (104) o 100pf , voy a probar de nuevo y veo en un receptor si se oye algo de portadora ¿ Será que los deep switch están bien posicionados para 100.1 mhz ? Me podria indicar las posiciones de  las llaves para la frecuencia , en la salida de rf podria poner 2 resistencia de 100 ohm en paralelo como carga fantasma? .espero tu respuesta atte


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Dic 6, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel , aca abajo subo unas foto del pll de 800 canales , esta recien armada  pero el led de enganche no enciende pero todos los circuitos integrados estan funcionando por que calientan lo voy a llevarlo al tecnico para que lo ajuste



Hola, proba juntar las vueltas de la bobina, o una bobina de 3 vueltas, en otro post del foro un usuario tuvo que modificar eso, porque la placa no le daba en determinadas frecuencias. ¿El TR de sal y el reg 7805 calienta o entivia?. Hace algunas semanas atras cree un post aqui sobre el TX que arme con esta placa. Saludos.

PD: mas arriba dejeran un comentario sobre las armonicas del circuito, yo no tengo problemas con mi placa en ese sentido, algunos modificaban el valor del integrado oscilador y eso genera espurias, el blindage del mismo es importante para tener en cuenta.

posicion para las llaves en 100.1

1 no
2 no
3 si
4 no

1 si
2 no
3 no
4 no
5 si
6 si
7 si
8 no


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 7, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> Hola Ricbevi , los condensadores naranja son marca Philips, su valores son de 100 nf  (104) o 100pf , voy a probar de nuevo y veo en un receptor si se oye algo de portadora ¿ Será que los deep switch están bien posicionados para 100.1 mhz ? Me podria indicar las posiciones de  las llaves para la frecuencia , en la salida de rf podria poner 2 resistencia de 100 ohm en paralelo como carga fantasma? .espero tu respuesta atte




No importa la marca si no con lo que esta construido, no son tan eficientes para filtrar RF, 100nF es un valor estándar para ese tipo de capacitores, no conozco que se fabricaran en valores de menos de 1nF.

Donde dice aquí en celeste en el mensaje anterior, tenes un enlace a un programa que descargas, descomprimes, ejecutas y podes calcularlo tu mismo la posición de los dip cuantas veces quieras, si es recomendable colocar las dos resistencia o una de 1 hasta 4W de carbón de 47

Ric.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 7, 2018)

esto es IC equivalente a 11c90 precaler de motorolla caro prescaler y difícil de encontrar y tengo su equivalente SP8680b de plessey también muy raro y costoso y también tengo 2 mc1648p vco no puedo encontrarlos en este momento, ¿por qué intenté obtener esa placa? nuova lx 249
.thoses prescaler se usaron en el excitador electronico professionel db en 1980 ...
Intentaré ayudarte de alguna manera
retire el ic 4046 y luego, limpie la frecuencia en su dial, intente apretar suavemente y coloque la PCB en el área de vcp para hacer algo de capacidad, entonces debe ser muy lento y debe transmitir algo en el receptor, por cierto que es antiguo diseño, pero muy limpio, felicítelo, si tiene un diseño para el transmisor, póngalo aquí para que pueda hacer uno y ayudarlo en la tierra mientras tengo los dos raros ic
@maricio


----------



## maricio (Dic 7, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> No importa la marca si no con lo que esta construido, no son tan eficientes para filtrar RF, 100nF es un valor estándar para ese tipo de capacitores, no conozco que se fabricaran en valores de menos de 1nF.
> 
> Donde dice aquí en celeste en el mensaje anterior, tenes un enlace a un programa que descargas, descomprimes, ejecutas y podes calcularlo tu mismo la posición de los dip cuantas veces quieras, si es recomendable colocar las dos resistencia o una de 1 hasta 4W de carbón de 47
> 
> ...


hola ricbevi gracias  , ahi subi unas fotos enfocada asi se puede observar claramente , mañana remplazare todos los condesadores de poliester de .1 , por  condensadores ceramico lo pruebo y comento


radium98 dijo:


> esto es IC equivalente a 11c90 precaler de motorolla caro prescaler y difícil de encontrar y tengo su equivalente SP8680b de plessey también muy raro y costoso y también tengo 2 mc1648p vco no puedo encontrarlos en este momento, ¿por qué intenté obtener esa placa? nuova lx 249
> .thoses prescaler se usaron en el excitador electronico professionel db en 1980 ...
> Intentaré ayudarte de alguna manera
> retire el ic 4046 y luego, limpie la frecuencia en su dial, intente apretar suavemente y coloque la PCB en el área de vcp para hacer algo de capacidad, entonces debe ser muy lento y debe transmitir algo en el receptor, por cierto que es antiguo diseño, pero muy limpio, felicítelo, si tiene un diseño para el transmisor, póngalo aquí para que pueda hacer uno y ayudarlo en la tierra mientras tengo los dos raros ic
> @maricio


hola radium ,no tengo el diseño pcb de este pll , ahi subi fotos nueva asi se puede apreciar claramente , aca en argentina en la tienda de rf que comente ayer todavia le quedan 3 o 5 placas original la misma la que arme y tienen el 11c90 motorola y tambien el mc1648 aca se consiguen facil ambos integrados ,mañana probare y comento


Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Hola, proba juntar las vueltas de la bobina, o una bobina de 3 vueltas, en otro post del foro un usuario tuvo que modificar eso, porque la placa no le daba en determinadas frecuencias. ¿El TR de sal y el reg 7805 calienta o entivia?. Hace algunas semanas atras cree un post aqui sobre el TX que arme con esta placa. Saludos.
> 
> PD: mas arriba dejeran un comentario sobre las armonicas del circuito, yo no tengo problemas con mi placa en ese sentido, algunos modificaban el valor del integrado oscilador y eso genera espurias, el blindage del mismo es importante para tener en cuenta.
> 
> ...


hola megafrecuencia, gracias por el dato de las llaves fijate que ahora subi unas fotos nuevas de cerca del vco y decime si las bobina esta bien  tendria que poner 3 vueltas como vos lo decis ? esp tu rta


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Dic 7, 2018)

@*maricio  *Segun la revista dice que L1 o sea la bobina debe ser construida con* alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1mm* de *grosor 10 mm de diametro el nucleo*, separadas* cada espira hasta obtener 5 mm*. Por la foto estas cerca solo que esta un poco deformada la misma. 

Segun N.E. una de las modificaciones que hicieron fue bajar de 3 a 2 vueltas para que cubra la banda de FM bien, ya que este pll sirve muy por debajo y por encima de la banda de FM, yo no arme la placa en mi caso la compre armada pero lei mucho aqui sobre los post, donde en una oportunidad un usuario modifico en vez de 2 se fue a 3 vueltas y logro hacerla funcionar bien.

Segun mi experiencia variar el diametro del alambre puede hacer que no oscile. ¿Tiene 1 mm ese alambre? yo lo veo muy fino, pero puede ser por la foto. En todo caso proba con 3 vueltas. Tambien podes ver que pasa si juntas un poco las 2 espiras y ver que pasa.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 8, 2018)

Este es un PCB clonado y no es original. Si el kit no se prueba, también se puede encontrar una junta fría con una lupa.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 8, 2018)

Por cambiar los capacitores de filtrado dudo que funcione sin mas, solo fue un comentario constructivo. 

En ese tipo de bobinas el grosor del alambre a esos niveles contribuye en la estabilidad o no mecánica y el Q pero que si es de 1mm o 1.5mm el alambre de la bobina en ese oscilador no cambiara mucho.

Apretarla o alargarla, reducirá o aumentara la inductancia, así como sacarle vueltas disminuirá la inductancia total.

Yo lo tengo con tres vueltas de alambre de 1mm o 1.2mm y cubre perfectamente toda la banda.

Los dip de la foto, están mal colocados para la frecuencia de 100.1MHz.

Para empezar a saber que puede pasar primero hay que verificar que tanto el VCO como el cristal de 2MHz y la cadena de divisores este funcionando por que si no poco tendrá el comparador para comparar y enganchar 

Ric.


----------



## maricio (Dic 8, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Por cambiar los capacitores de filtrado dudo que funcione sin mas, solo fue un comentario constructivo.
> 
> En ese tipo de bobinas el grosor del alambre a esos niveles contribuye en la estabilidad o no mecánica y el Q pero que si es de 1mm o 1.5mm el alambre de la bobina en ese oscilador no cambiara mucho.
> 
> ...


 
Hola ricbevi ,  hoy verifique los dip swich para 100.1 y  cambie todos los capacitores solo deje 2 capacitor de poliester en la etapa de audio amplificador operacional TL082 , la bobina la hice con alambre de cobre esmaltado 0,6 lo voy a cambiar por un 1mm  con 3 vueltas como dijiste veo si tengo una broca de 10 mm ¿ puede ser de 12mm o dificultara en algo o inductancia?

¿ricbevi  podría subir una foto de tu pll estaría bueno para ver diferencia constructiva?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 8, 2018)

Te sugiero que hagas varias bobinas de distinto diámetro y con diferente grosor de alambre y también variantes con dos y cuatro vueltas pruebe cual te funciona bien en tu placa.

Con diámetros de entre 8mm y 12mm debe funcionar. Lo que estas buscando es que funcione el oscilador con las tensiones de "enganche" que general el sistema con los valores que tiene y te de desde 88MHz a 108MHz sin tener que tocar la bobina.

Recuerda que si le armas un gabinete metálico a la parte del VCO a los fines de blindaje(cosa altamente recomendable una ves que funcione bien), variara los resultados obtenidos sin el.

Yo he echo varias pero quedo una "tirada" por aquí y la foto ya esta en este hilo, solo debes revisar hacia atrás, la placa era la original con serigrafía y la diferencia es que no uso zócalos a no ser en el prescaler, creo, porque hasta ahora, de todos los que arme, no se quemaron los IC.

Ric.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 8, 2018)

mc1648p .


----------



## radium98 (Dic 8, 2018)

ricbevi 

Él está hablando de su plato aquí.


----------



## maricio (Dic 8, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Te sugiero que hagas varias bobinas de distinto diámetro y con diferente grosor de alambre y también variantes con dos y cuatro vueltas pruebe cual te funciona bien en tu placa.
> 
> Con diámetros de entre 8mm y 12mm debe funcionar. Lo que estas buscando es que funcione el oscilador con las tensiones de "enganche" que general el sistema con los valores que tiene y te de desde 88MHz a 108MHz sin tener que tocar la bobina.
> 
> ...


hola ricbevi ,mañana hago la bobina una de 2 y otro de 3 vueltas,el blindaje lo tengo lo colocare una vez que este funcionando ,  lo pruebare  y comento si funciono o no


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2018)

Hola a todos , toda esa peleia y por falta de un bendicto frequenzimentro para saber si ese VCO oscila y donde oscila en cual frequenzia.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## garada (Dic 8, 2018)

Un saludo Maricio, comentas que has construido otro sintetizador igual y te funciona OK, pero con el mismo pcb? como bien comentan los compañeros es un clon de la original pero sin orificios metalizados con lo cual hay que unir ambas caras de los mismos aunque no es mayor problema, echando un vistazo aparte de los consejos de los condensadores y la bobina que yo veo muy abierta, esta no tiene toma intermedia como has conectado, tienes que quitarla, comunicando el agujero con la otra cara pero sin tocar la bobina, creo que te has liado con la serigrafia de la misma que parece que debe llevar pero no lleva, prueba y nos comentas y si te puedo ayudar en algo aqui estamos, estuve ausente y no vi los ultimos post, saludos a todos.


----------



## maricio (Dic 8, 2018)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Hola, proba juntar las vueltas de la bobina, o una bobina de 3 vueltas, en otro post del foro un usuario tuvo que modificar eso, porque la placa no le daba en determinadas frecuencias. ¿El TR de sal y el reg 7805 calienta o entivia?. Hace algunas semanas atras cree un post aqui sobre el TX que arme con esta placa. Saludos.
> 
> PD: mas arriba dejeran un comentario sobre las armonicas del circuito, yo no tengo problemas con mi placa en ese sentido, algunos modificaban el valor del integrado oscilador y eso genera espurias, el blindage del mismo es importante para tener en cuenta.
> 
> ...


hola megafrecuencia , el reg. 7805 y el transistor calientan hasta quema el dedo tocandolos y tome el multimetro y medi si estan presente las tensiones para ver si llegan hasta todos los zocalos de los circuitos integrados y el varicap bb105 y estan todo presente los voltaje 12 y 5volt. mañana voy a hacer la bobina de 2 3 y 4 vuelta y pruebo si logra encender el led de enganche


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel , abajo subo otra foto de un amplificador de rf que trabaja de ( 50 a 220 mhz) desconozco para que se utiliza ya que me lo regalaron ¿ servira para fm y agregarle al pll de 800 canales ? tiene en la entrada 2 transistores 2n3866 y 2 transistores de salida mosfet 2n5641 .esp tu rta atte


Por lo que puedo veer ese amplificador es para CATV debido a la banda aclarada de 50 hasta 220MHz (canales 02 hasta 13 de TV en VHF).
Creo que sea possible si conectar tu PLL ( despues de arreglado) a ese Lineal pero debes olvidar los dos premeros pasos amplificadores (2N3866) y excitar directamente en lo tercero transistor 2N6541.
OJO , ese transistor NO es un tipo "MosFet" y si un clasico BJT (bipolar NPN) y por sinal ya arquiconocido  que te rinde hasta 7W de salida.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


maricio dijo:


> hola megafrecuencia , el reg. 7805 y el transistor calientan hasta quema el dedo tocandolos y tome el multimetro y medi si estan presente las tensiones para ver si llegan hasta todos los zocalos de los circuitos integrados y el varicap bb105 y estan todo presente los voltaje 12 y 5volt. mañana voy a hacer la bobina de 2 3 y 4 vuelta y pruebo si logra encender el led de enganche


Una dica que te dejo aca para  determinar si la Bobina osciladora estas con poca o mucha espira es la seguinte , pero OJO , esa dica solamente es valida considerandose que todos los pasos dese PLL andam a contento (funcionan correctamente).
Mida la tensión con lo multimetro sobre lo capacitor electrolictico "C17" (10uF) , si esa tensión es muy baja eso indica que la bobina estas chica y debe sener aumentada (apretar las espiras o aumentar lo numero de espiras) , haora si esa tensión es casi VCC del CI conparador de Fase (CD4046) eso indica que la bobina estas grande por  demas y debe sener enchicada ( afastar las espiras o quitar espiras ).
La tensión ideal sobre "C17" (10uF) debe sener de 1/2 de VCC del CI conparador de fase (CD4046) cuando lo PLL este enganchado , esa tensión es facilmente  ayustable cuando tocamos en la bobina.
Mas una ves : para funcionar todo lo que fue aclarado aca es nesesario que todos los pasos dese PLL esten funcionando bien.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 10, 2018)

Buenas Daniel, he visto que has dicho 2N6541, ese transistor no me suena pero el 2N5641 SI, da 7 W sobre 50 ohm a 28 W con algo menos de 1 w de entrada según lei en el datasheet oficial de Thomson CSF, aunque estoy viendo que la polarización del 2N5641 no es directamente en clase C con VK200 de base a masa, veo que la polarización es diferente (no lo veo del todo bien en la imagen pero viendo que el amplificador proviene de un módulo de CATV será clase A de alta linealidad). Excitarlo vas a excitarlo pero tendrás menos rendimiento aunque una gran linealidad en la salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas Daniel, he visto que has dicho 2N6541, ese transistor no me suena pero el 2N5641 SI, da 7 W sobre 50 ohm a 28 W con algo menos de 1 w de entrada según lei en el datasheet oficial de Thomson CSF, aunque estoy viendo que la polarización del 2N5641 no es directamente en clase C con VK200 de base a masa, veo que la polarización es diferente (no lo veo del todo bien en la imagen pero viendo que el amplificador proviene de un módulo de CATV será clase A de alta linealidad). Excitarlo vas a excitarlo pero tendrás menos rendimiento aunque una gran linealidad en la salida.


Siiii tienes toda razón Don Andraxx , la matricula correcta es 2N5641 y NO 2N6541 como escribi equivocadamente  en mi urtimo post, jajajajajajajajaja
!Gracias por la correción , creo que mi quedo ya un tanto viejo casi jubilado para hacer eses tipos de errores , jajajajajajajaja!.
Bueno cuanto ao Lineal posteado por Don maricio en  #102 ese seguramente es para CATV canal 02 hasta canal 13 de VHF y de buena potenzia para fornir muuuchos puntos de recepción (grans edificios de muchos apartados).
Como lo servicio es TV analógica la lineariedad tiene que sener la mas perfecta posible , asi lo uso de polarización en clase "A" (veer transistores color verde encapsulado "TO220" para ese servicio en la polarización de Base de los 2N5641.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 11, 2018)

mira aqui y en el tuyo
Creo que esto no funcionará porque difiere mucho del original, así que, ¿por qué le he pedido que publique el diseño pero no desea hacerlo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2018)

Hola a todos , caro Don maricio estube analizando muy detenidamente las urtimas  fotos por ustedes posteadas y creo que encontre la origen de tu problema : lo resistor de 56K (R19) debe sener conectado al terminal central del double diodo Varicap BB204 (DV1-DV2)  y NO en una toma central de la bobina osciladora.
Para tanto te recomendo altamente veer detenidamente lo diagrama esquemactico original en ese paso (VCO) y puedes chequear esa información que aporto aca .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Dic 13, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don maricio estube analizando muy detenidamente las urtimas  fotos por ustedes posteadas y creo que encontre la origen de tu problema : lo resistor de 56K (R19) debe sener conectado al terminal central del double diodo Varicap BB204 (DV1-DV2)  y NO en una toma central de la bobina osciladora.
> Para tanto te recomendo altamente veer detenidamente lo diagrama esquemactico original en ese paso (VCO) y puedes chequear esa información que aporto aca .
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel , perdon por la demora , realize la bobina con 3 espiras con alambre de 1mm esmaltado , creo que me habia equivocado la otra vez conecte al reves los 12volt  en la salida del regulador 7805 de 5 volt y creo que se quemaron los integrados los 4 (sn74163) ,sn7404 ,mc1648,11c90 ya que trabajan con 5v. maximo segun lei el datasheet , voy a comprarlo nuevamente  a los integrados y probar de nuevo y comentare abajo subo una foto de cerca del amplificador asi se puede apreciar bien las imagenes. esp tu rta.


maricio dijo:


> hola daniel , perdon por la demora , realize la bobina con 3 espiras con alambre de 1mm esmaltado , creo que me habia equivocado la otra vez conecte al reves los 12volt  en la salida del regulador 7805 de 5 volt y creo que se quemaron los integrados los 4 (sn74163) ,sn7404 ,mc1648,11c90 ya que trabajan con 5v. maximo segun lei el datasheet , voy a comprarlo nuevamente  a los integrados y probar de nuevo y comentare abajo subo una foto de cerca del amplificador asi se puede apreciar bien las imagenes. esp tu rta.


hola daniel me olvidaba  el resistor R19 de 56k esta conectado a la pata central de la bobina y a la pata del medio del varicap bb204


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 14, 2018)

Lo que te esta diciendo Don Daniel es eso precisamente que la bobina no lleva ninguna conexión de derivación al centro y la R19(56K) solo va conectada al centro del diodo varactor BB104.

Verifica en el esquema



Deneb era una marca conocida en la industria de los amplificadores de recepción para antenas de TV/FM y productos similares por lo que seguramente es un amplificador de emisión de señales del tipo de cable TV o CCTV, etc.

Evidentemente están trabajando las etapas en alguna clase que no es C ya que todos los transistores están con sus bases polarizadas con un bias.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel , perdon por la demora , realize la bobina con 3 espiras con alambre de 1mm esmaltado , creo que me habia equivocado la otra vez conecte al reves los 12volt  en la salida del regulador 7805 de 5 volt y creo que se quemaron los integrados los 4 (sn74163) ,sn7404 ,mc1648,11c90 ya que trabajan con 5v. maximo segun lei el datasheet , voy a comprarlo nuevamente  a los integrados y probar de nuevo y comentare abajo subo una foto de cerca del amplificador asi se puede apreciar bien las imagenes. esp tu rta.


Bueno para eses terribles equivocos ( y mas comunes de ocorrer  que pensamos)  un sinples diodo de nomas que 1A de curriente directa (1N400X)  en serie con la entrada positiva de alimentación de la tarjeta evitaria todo ese prejuizio $$ desnesesario .
!OJO , NO hay cualquer conección entre R19 (56K) mas los catodos del double diodo varicap (BB204) y la bobina osciladora , esa conección equivocada seguramente mata (aniquila)  cualquer oscilación del CI VCO (MC1648) porque cortocircuitamos los doubles diodos varicap (BB204).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Dic 14, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno para eses terribles equivocos ( y mas comunes de ocorrer  que pensamos)  un sinples diodo de nomas que 1A de curriente directa (1N400X)  en serie con la entrada positiva de alimentación de la tarjeta evitaria todo ese prejuizio $$ desnesesario .
> !OJO , NO hay cualquer conección entre R19 (56K) mas los catodos del double diodo varicap (BB204) y la bobina osciladora , esa conección equivocada seguramente mata (aniquila)  cualquer oscilación del CI VCO (MC1648) porque cortocircuitamos los doubles diodos varicap (BB204).
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel , yo anule la toma central de la bobina como se describe en el esquema electrico luego comento, solo me falta el integrado  mc1648 y el 11c90 que en la semana lo voy a buscarlo en la tienda de rf que habia comentado anteriormente


----------



## garada (Dic 15, 2018)

Ya comenté lo de la bobina que no lleva toma intermedia en el post #117, desde luego no funcionaría nunca así, a lo mejor encuentras el 11c90 y 1648 que no sean falsos pero aquí tendrías muchas dificultades porque no hay o hay a precios por las nubes


----------



## maricio (Dic 17, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don maricio estube analizando muy detenidamente las urtimas  fotos por ustedes posteadas y creo que encontre la origen de tu problema : lo resistor de 56K (R19) debe sener conectado al terminal central del double diodo Varicap BB204 (DV1-DV2)  y NO en una toma central de la bobina osciladora.
> Para tanto te recomendo altamente veer detenidamente lo diagrama esquemactico original en ese paso (VCO) y puedes chequear esa información que aporto aca .
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel, encontre este circuito que es un oscilador de fm a cristal y funciona segun un comentario en este post ,yo tengo todos los componentes ¿ el trimer es para sintonizar  la frecuencia que queremos transmitir ? sirve un capacitor de 18pf y otro de 22pf ya que no tengo de 10pf como se muestra en el esquema y tengo un cristal de 10mhz y 10,240mhz  .esp tu rta


maricio dijo:


> hola daniel, encontre este circuito que es un oscilador de fm a cristal y funciona segun un comentario en este post ,yo tengo todos los componentes ¿ el trimer es para sintonizar  la frecuencia que queremos transmitir ? sirve un capacitor de 18pf y otro de 22pf ya que no tengo de 10pf como se muestra en el esquema y tengo un cristal de 10mhz y 10,240mhz  .esp tu rta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 18, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel, encontre este circuito que es un oscilador de fm a cristal y funciona segun un comentario en este post ,yo tengo todos los componentes ¿ el trimer es para sintonizar  la frecuencia que queremos transmitir ? sirve un capacitor de 18pf y otro de 22pf ya que no tengo de 10pf como se muestra en el esquema y tengo un cristal de 10mhz y 10,240mhz  .esp tu rta


Ese mismo diseño ya fue discutido aca en "F22"(circuitos de radio) , basta buscar .
No te recomendo que pierdas tienpo con el , es muy sensillo (primitivo) quizaz funcione pero dudo que atienda las espectativas de un pequeño TX en FM Broadcast.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2018)

Si pasan el link , lo movemos hacia allá.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si pasan el link , lo movemos hacia allá.


El Link es ese aca : Transmisor fm a cristal
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 23, 2018)

Feliz Navidad
MC1648p


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 23, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Feliz Navidad
> MC1648p


!Genial caro Don radium98 , ?acaso tienes los diagrama esquemacticos desas 3 tarjetas arriba?.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 24, 2018)

hola don daniel
Las 2 primeras imágenes son un transmisor que armé mucho tiempo y no tengo ningún esquema lo siento
la tercera es solo una imagen vista en internet con mc145151 y mc1648 que tienen 3 bobinas en el oscilador y el prescaler 11c90


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 27, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> hola don daniel
> Las 2 primeras imágenes son un transmisor que armé mucho tiempo y no tengo ningún esquema lo siento
> la tercera es solo una imagen vista en internet con mc145151 y mc1648 que tienen 3 bobinas en el oscilador y el prescaler 11c90


Es una lástima no tener aomenos lo diagramas esquemacticos de los dos premeros proyectos que armaste , se ve los dos muy ricos ( o mejor interesante) , jajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 28, 2018)

Ya ves, eso es malo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 28, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Ya ves, eso es malo


Tengo una pregunta para ustedes caro Don radium98 ,?como haces para entiender lo que es escribido por aca (foro) ?
Hasta onde se eres de Beirut (Libano) y la lengua es conpletamente diferente incluso la escrita.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Dic 28, 2018)

@maricio  y que paso con el PLL, conseguistes los IC.* ?*

Y para todos les comento que desarme la cajita del blindaje de mi placa, y el condensar del mio, en vez de ser fijo es variable pinta azul. Luego subo foto de mi descubrimiento. Que barbaro son muchas diferencias para una misma tarjeta.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 29, 2018)

Don Daniel .
Hola, solo una traducción  algo malo con eso.
Regards.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2018)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> @maricio  y que paso con el PLL, conseguistes los IC.* ?*
> 
> Y para todos les comento que desarme la cajita del blindaje de mi placa, y el condensar del mio, en vez de ser fijo es variable pinta azul. Luego subo foto de mi descubrimiento. Que barbaro son muchas diferencias para una misma tarjeta.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola caro Don Megafrequenzia , se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir fotos dese sitio donde estas armado lo Trimmer ao invéz del capacitor ?.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


radium98 dijo:


> Don Daniel .
> Hola, solo una traducción  algo malo con eso.
> Regards.


No , nada malo , lo que se pasa es que jo escribo en "Portuñol" o sea una mescla sin ciencia alguna de Portugues con Español y asi no entiendo como tu Traducdor logras traduzir a tu lengua lo que escribo , jajajajajajajajaja.
Se que eres un verdadero "guerrero" porque ya pude veer tu actividad en otros Foros de Electronica Gringos ( Rusos , Griegos , etc...)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ene 3, 2019)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> @maricio  y que paso con el PLL, conseguistes los IC.* ?*
> 
> Y para todos les comento que desarme la cajita del blindaje de mi placa, y el condensar del mio, en vez de ser fijo es variable pinta azul. Luego subo foto de mi descubrimiento. Que barbaro son muchas diferencias para una misma tarjeta.
> 
> Saludos.


hola megafrecuencia , tarde pero aqui estoy aun no tuve tiempo de ir a buscarlo a los integrados luego comentare

¿ podria subir una foto de tu vco pll  para chequear donde esta ubicado el trimer azul que comentas?


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ene 13, 2019)

Hola a todos estuve algunos dias ausente, pero aqui de nuevo les subo las fotos de lo que encontre dentro del blindaje. Supongo que esto puede ser porque probando diferentes frecuencias en mi PLL no puedo enganchar bien todas. Entonces supongo que en este modelo lo pusieron variable para ajustar mediante el trimmer la frecuencia o sea lograr engancharlo. Tal vez alguien sepa mejor que yo, pero bue esa es mi teoria, ya que no pude hacerlo andar en todas, decidi abrirlo. Ahora no lo toque aun, porque no tengo calibrador plastico y este ajuste es delicado jeje. Cuando tenga lo probare y les cuento, ademas me funciona en varias frecuencias vacias que para mi uso me bastan.  Saludos.

*Feliz año nuevo para todos !* 

Van varias fotos porque no encontre la luz adecuado amigos.

Hace un par de meses atras publique en el foro *mi invento si gustan pasen a verlo *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2019)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Hola a todos estuve algunos dias ausente, pero aqui de nuevo les subo las fotos de lo que encontre dentro del blindaje. Supongo que esto puede ser porque probando diferentes frecuencias en mi PLL no puedo enganchar bien todas. Entonces supongo que en este modelo lo pusieron variable para ajustar mediante el trimmer la frecuencia o sea lograr engancharlo. Tal vez alguien sepa mejor que yo, pero bue esa es mi teoria, ya que no pude hacerlo andar en todas, decidi abrirlo. Ahora no lo toque aun, porque no tengo calibrador plastico y este ajuste es delicado jeje. Cuando tenga lo probare y les cuento, ademas me funciona en varias frecuencias vacias que para mi uso me bastan.  Saludos.
> 
> *Feliz año nuevo para todos !*
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don Megafrequencia te recomendo altamente canbiar ese trimmer azur por otro nuevo (0 Km) , ese original estas por demas  arquioxidado (su tornillo de ayuste estas negro cuando deberia tener un color dourado) y dudo que el funcione a contento nin a palos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 14, 2019)

Yo te recomiendo tirar ese trimer azul, colocar el valor que va en el circuito original(3.9pF) y realizar una bobina de 3 espiras en 7 u 8 mm de diámetro y de alambre 1.2mm en vez de esa de dos espiras y da todo el rango de la FM comercial sin "injertos" de ningún tipo.

Ric.


----------



## gerocire (Mar 21, 2019)

garada dijo:


> Buenas a todos de nuevo, aqui os dejo el escaneado de las dos caras de la PCB original del sintetizador 800 canales de Nueva Electronica, para quien quiera realizarlo o modificar, ya dispongo de este circuito montado y funcional hace muchos años como os comente en anteriores post, pero tuve la suerte de hacerme de esta placa de un resto de stock de la epoca y he querido compartir antes de montarla, saludos a todos.


Hola serias tan amable de decirme las medidas en cm de la placa alto y ancho gracias por anticipado
hola amigos del foro ,,garada serias tan amable de decirme en cm ,las medidas de la placa alto y ancho gracias por anticipado ..


----------



## garada (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola Gerocire, por supuesto las medidas son exactamente 97 x 162.5 mm. para todo el que le pueda interesar


----------



## radium98 (Mar 22, 2019)

Por favor, publique el diseño de PCB después de hacerlo gracias @gerocire


----------



## gerocire (Mar 22, 2019)

garada dijo:


> Hola Gerocire, por supuesto las medidas son exactamente 97 x 162.5 mm. para todo el que le pueda interesar


Muchisimas gracias yo tambien  intentare


garada dijo:


> Hola Gerocire, por supuesto las medidas son exactamente 97 x 162.5 mm. para todo el que le pueda interesar


Hola garada ,bueno mi nombre es Jose ,gracias por la atención que esta teniendo ,no he contestado antes por tener un mal dia de médicos ,bueno este proyecto lo llevo desde el año 80 ,por razones de dinero yo no pude montar este kit y pienso y creo a a dia de hoy almenos espero poder hacer la placa lo antes y lo mas parecido posible en tall que tenga cosas ire poniendo fotos y adelantos una pregunta tengo creo q alguna persona escuche que el preescaler el 11c90dc dicen que hay falsos , dime si es verdad y como poder identificarlos un cordial saludo y gracias


----------



## radium98 (Mar 23, 2019)

Hola don Jose.experimentos precio y un buen vendedor deberá mejorar ,otros experimentos se necesita alta tengo una foto del antiguo utilizado uno real le envío para comparar e identificar ,por favor compartir el diseño de PCB
Original esta hecha antes de que yo naciera jajajaj

Hi Don Jose.experiments price and a good seller should improve, other experiments are needed high I have a photo of the old used a real one I send you to compare and identify, please share the design of PCB

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/20181207_151826-jpg.174032/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/14377778109_9abb92d635_b-jpg.174522/


----------



## garada (Mar 24, 2019)

gerocire dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias yo tambien  intentare
> 
> Hola garada ,bueno mi nombre es Jose ,gracias por la atención que esta teniendo ,no he contestado antes por tener un mal dia de médicos ,bueno este proyecto lo llevo desde el año 80 ,por razones de dinero yo no pude montar este kit y pienso y creo a a dia de hoy almenos espero poder hacer la placa lo antes y lo mas parecido posible en tall que tenga cosas ire poniendo fotos y adelantos una pregunta tengo creo q alguna persona escuche que el preescaler el 11c90dc dicen que hay falsos , dime si es verdad y como poder identificarlos un cordial saludo y gracias


De los 11c90dc he comprado sobre todo por Ebay a distintos vendedores chinos, precios nunca mas de 3$ y han funcionado todos, los ultimos que pedi eran nuevos y desconfiaba pero probé cambiando a mi sintetizador 800 ch y funcionan todos perfectamente, es lo que te puedo decir, desconozco si habra falsos, lo que si hay es a precios astronomicos pero ya te digo que a mi me han funcionado los que he pedido a china, algunos eran reciclados.


----------



## gerocire (Mar 26, 2019)

perfecto muchas gracias por la contestación ,estas son las fotos de los que yo compre


radium98 dijo:


> Hola don Jose.experimentos precio y un buen vendedor deberá mejorar ,otros experimentos se necesita alta tengo una foto del antiguo utilizado uno real le envío para comparar e identificar ,por favor compartir el diseño de PCB
> Original esta hecha antes de que yo naciera jajajaj
> 
> Hi Don Jose.experiments price and a good seller should improve, other experiments are needed high I have a photo of the old used a real one I send you to compare and identify, please share the design of PCB
> ...


hola [U]radium98[/U] jejeje el alago sobra pero aun asi muchas gracias ,, veras voy a contestar garada y voy a poner unas fotos , muchas gracias por las fotos a los 2 ...


garada dijo:


> De los 11c90dc he comprado sobre todo por Ebay a distintos vendedores chinos, precios nunca mas de 3$ y han funcionado todos, los ultimos que pedi eran nuevos y desconfiaba pero probé cambiando a mi sintetizador 800 ch y funcionan todos perfectamente, es lo que te puedo decir, desconozco si habra falsos, lo que si hay es a precios astronomicos pero ya te digo que a mi me han funcionado los que he pedido a china, algunos eran reciclados.


hola garada de nuevo bueno veras yo los compre hace un año pero aun no lo he montado después de ver el foro y ver tu pcb me estoy animando de nuevo pero me va a costar mucho pintar toda la placa tendre que hacerlo a ratos  te estaría muy agradecido si me sacaras fotos de la parte de arriba para ver bien las pistas te mando fotos del proyecto y te mando la foto del 11c90 para que lo veas ,,


----------



## radium98 (Mar 27, 2019)

*2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado, correo electrónico o número de teléfono, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados, correo electrónico o teléfono a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica. 

Oh no, no diga usted pasará a través de los cables las pistas  mala idea en rf,yo le sugerimos que tome tiempo y sacar completamente el PCB con Photoshop o Paint o cualquier puede pasar.
gracias


----------



## gerocire (Mar 27, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> *2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado, correo electrónico o número de teléfono, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados, correo electrónico o teléfono a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.
> 
> Oh no, no diga usted pasará a través de los cables las pistas  mala idea en rf,yo le sugerimos que tome tiempo y sacar completamente el PCB con Photoshop o Paint o cualquier puede pasar.
> gracias




hola [U]radium98[/U] , estoy poco a poco haciéndolo ,me he iniciado a hacer el pcb dado a que el compañero de arriba puso el pcb sin soldar y por otro lado tengo problemas en la vista pero poco a poco ire poniendo mis avances si necesitas algo por aquí estoy ..


----------



## garada (Mar 29, 2019)

gerocire dijo:


> perfecto muchas gracias por la contestación ,estas son las fotos de los que yo compre
> 
> hola [U]radium98[/U] jejeje el alago sobra pero aun asi muchas gracias ,, veras voy a contestar garada y voy a poner unas fotos , muchas gracias por las fotos a los 2 ...
> 
> hola garada de nuevo bueno veras yo los compre hace un año pero aun no lo he montado después de ver el foro y ver tu pcb me estoy animando de nuevo pero me va a costar mucho pintar toda la placa tendre que hacerlo a ratos  te estaría muy agradecido si me sacaras fotos de la parte de arriba para ver bien las pistas te mando fotos del proyecto y te mando la foto del 11c90 para que lo veas ,,


Hola, el 11c90 casi seguro que es bueno, tengo alguno igual son National Semiconductor y dudo que sea falso por la imagen, respecto a la placa de circuito impreso te recomiendo igual que el compañero que a partir de la imagen que publique donde estan las dos caras con la ayuda de algun programa tipo paint, corel, photoshop o alguno especifico para circuitos impresos copies el diseño, no es dificil solo entretenido pero puedes hacer poco a poco e ir guardando, porque con cables y dibujando las pistas a mano vas a tener problemas en un circuito de rf que aunque es sencillo lleva lo suyo, y luego el acabado va a ser mucho mas profesional, comentas tambien que necesitas la vista superior para ver las pistas pero ampliando la imagen y con esquema en mano para comprobar se ven bien aunque con la serigrafia oculte algo no creo que tengas problemas y lleva muy poco por la cara superior, aun asi cualquier duda de la misma que necesite cualquiera aqui estoy, aun la tengo sin montar porque tengo otra montada, saludos a todos.


----------



## gerocire (Abr 1, 2019)

garada dijo:


> Hola, el 11c90 casi seguro que es bueno, tengo alguno igual son National Semiconductor y dudo que sea falso por la imagen, respecto a la placa de circuito impreso te recomiendo igual que el compañero que a partir de la imagen que publique donde estan las dos caras con la ayuda de algun programa tipo paint, corel, photoshop o alguno especifico para circuitos impresos copies el diseño, no es dificil solo entretenido pero puedes hacer poco a poco e ir guardando, porque con cables y dibujando las pistas a mano vas a tener problemas en un circuito de rf que aunque es sencillo lleva lo suyo, y luego el acabado va a ser mucho mas profesional, comentas tambien que necesitas la vista superior para ver las pistas pero ampliando la imagen y con esquema en mano para comprobar se ven bien aunque con la serigrafia oculte algo no creo que tengas problemas y lleva muy poco por la cara superior, aun asi cualquier duda de la misma que necesite cualquiera aqui estoy, aun la tengo sin montar porque tengo otra montada, saludos a todos.


garada muchas gracias ..


----------



## gerocire (Abr 7, 2019)

Perdonen mi ignorancia pero no termino de entender esto estoy poniendo y contentando a cosas y veo como un eco que me repite por detras no se si es por la traducion latina al espaniol , en verdad no lo se ... si alguna persona se siente molestada no digo mas cosas y listo mis intenciones es aprender y aportar ,saludos


----------



## gerocire (Abr 7, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Subo el programa compilado y con "algunos retoques" para calcular los Dip de esa placa para una frecuencia determinada.
> Esta sacado del documento que subió ElGriego y realizado en QBasic del DOS.
> Es por demás de simplista pero funcional y es para aquellos que todavia no tiene un frecuencímetro a mano.
> Solo hay que descomprimir el archivo "rar" y ejecutar el archivo ".exe" que se encuentra dentro.
> ...


hola chicos bueno decir que la calculadora si funciona pero pude ver que esta alreves ,segun la revista hay un ejemplo de la figura 7    99.525e es el
la cosa es que esta bien ordenado en lo que es el calculo pero si es grupo a    1234 seria 4321 y el grupo b igual ,,si haceis el ejemplo en la revista y el generator os dareis cuenta ,ya me direis ....


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 8, 2019)

No se como esta en el esquema numerado, en el software este de la llave chica a la grande y de izquierda a derecha.


----------



## gerocire (Abr 8, 2019)

hola don ricbevi vaya por dios gracias por la foto espero que me sirva pido disculpas estaba mis interruptores invertidos por eso en el programa me daba al contrario yo puse los interruptores que ponían on hacia la zona de si ,pero veo q en el diagrama esta alreves tendre que invertirlos y entoces el programa si me coincidirá , de momento el circuito me consume 350 o 360 milis le agradecería alguna ayuda para empezar de momento no parece que me este oscilando ,pero si se calienta el preescaler como dicen en el foro ....gracias por anticipado ...


----------



## gerocire (Abr 15, 2019)

maricio dijo:


> Hola Ricbevi , los condensadores naranja son marca Philips, su valores son de 100 nf  (104) o 100pf , voy a probar de nuevo y veo en un receptor si se oye algo de portadora ¿ Será que los deep switch están bien posicionados para 100.1 mhz ? Me podria indicar las posiciones de  las llaves para la frecuencia , en la salida de rf podria poner 2 resistencia de 100 ohm en paralelo como carga fantasma? .espero tu respuesta atte


verificando componentes  sr mauricio 100 pf   no es lo mismo que 100 nf o 104 o 0.1 uf  .. 100 pf es un valor muy bajo y 100k nf alto ,,saludos


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Oct 4, 2019)

Actualizo info, sobre mi PLL que no podia enganchar algunas frecuencias, hoy en la tarde estuve batallando un buen rato ¨tarde lluviosa por aqui¨ y ganas de RF. La cosa que encontre el problema, la posicion de las llaves en mi placa estan invertidas, las 4 para un lado es SI y las ocho restantes son NO, la cosa que no acertaba todas las frecuencias, estaba usando una tabla de un PDF y el programita aqui publicado, cambiando o mejor dicho invirtiendo la posicion de las llaves, logre en las ocho juntas hacer funcionar esta reliquia en todas las frecuencias. Gente a tener en cuenta ese detalle.
mi post anterior Tranmisor de fm pll nueva electronica finalmente sigo sin conseguir calibradores plasticos para trabajos finos, gente se achica el universo de los componentes electronicos en todos lados, seguimos asi y vamos a pedir un bc548 en un comercio y nos miraran con cara rara jaja, pero solucione el problema sin cambiar nada de la cajita ver link con las fotos. Saludos tengan presente la disposicion de las patitas de los dips que en mi caso estan invertidas.


----------



## garada (Abr 7, 2021)

Hola a todos de nuevo, he rescatado este interesante documento con unas notas y modificaciones del sintetitizador de 800 canales de Nueva Electronica, concretamente es la nota original de la epoca que se adjuntaba al comprar el kit en España, creo que puede ser de utilidad, menciona algunas reformas ya conocidas y comentadas aqui y otras no tanto, aunque es un pequeño aporte seguro que alguien le resulte util.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 8, 2021)

tienes el diseño de pcb


----------



## garada (Abr 8, 2021)

Tengo el escaneado de ambas caras del pcb original en el post #79 de este hilo, quisiera pasar el diseño a Sprint Layout pero no he tenido tiempo y al no manejar muy bien estos programas serian muchas horas, pero si alguien se anima me interesa, las medidas del pcb son 162 x 97 mm.


----------



## el resistors (Jun 15, 2021)

garada dijo:


> Hola a todos de nuevo, he rescatado este interesante documento con unas notas y modificaciones del sintetitizador de 800 canales de Nueva Electronica, concretamente es la nota original de la epoca que se adjuntaba al comprar el kit en España, creo que puede ser de utilidad, menciona algunas reformas ya conocidas y comentadas aqui y otras no tanto, aunque es un pequeño aporte seguro que alguien le resulte util.


*H*ola*. ¿Có*mo hago para ajustar la tensión en 1 Voltio pico a pico en tp4?* ¿C*on qu*é* preset?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2021)

Ayuste lo Preset "R24" , el si queda en la entrada de audio.
!Suerte y saludos!


----------



## gallego221 (Sep 17, 2021)

Daniel Lopes, buen dia. Algunas vez viste esta modificación del pll mauro, nueva electronica o plaquetodo? lo tengo desde hace años y le cambie la placa de baquelita y no funciono mas. Podrias decirme a tu entendimiento o al de los colegas  si este circuito podria funcionar y o esta correcto.
Adjunto un pdf con el circuito que en los 90 levante de dichas placas, las dos primeras hojas del pdf corresponden a la placa que volvi a realizar en baquelita y desde ahi no funciono mas. La tecer pagina es el sintetizador que esta entero, pero que depende de a otra plaqueta para funcionar. completo tenia una potencia medida con analizador de espectro de 4.5 watts


----------



## unmonje (Sep 17, 2021)

gallego221 dijo:


> Daniel Lopes, buen dia. Algunas vez viste esta modificación del pll mauro, nueva electronica o plaquetodo? lo tengo desde hace años y le cambie la placa de baquelita y no funciono mas. Podrias decirme a tu entendimiento o al de los colegas  si este circuito podria funcionar y o esta correcto.
> Adjunto un pdf con el circuito que en los 90 levante de dichas placas, las dos primeras hojas del pdf corresponden a la placa que volvi a realizar en baquelita y desde ahi no funciono mas. La tecer pagina es el sintetizador que esta entero, pero que depende de a otra plaqueta para funcionar. completo tenia una potencia medida con analizador de espectro de 4.5 watts


¿Placa de baquelita ? ¿podría señalar a que le llama así ?
A 100 Megaciclos, medio centímetro de cobre, o un poco + o - de estaño, es suficiente para que la parte de radio deje de funcionar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 17, 2021)

gallego221 dijo:


> Daniel Lopes, buen dia. Algunas vez viste esta modificación del pll mauro, nueva electronica o plaquetodo? lo tengo desde hace años y le cambie la placa de baquelita y no funciono mas. Podrias decirme a tu entendimiento o al de los colegas  si este circuito podria funcionar y o esta correcto.
> Adjunto un pdf con el circuito que en los 90 levante de dichas placas, las dos primeras hojas del pdf corresponden a la placa que volvi a realizar en baquelita y desde ahi no funciono mas. La tecer pagina es el sintetizador que esta entero, pero que depende de a otra plaqueta para funcionar. completo tenia una potencia medida con analizador de espectro de 4.5 watts


Lo diagrama esquemactico que aportaste si queda muy apagado , o sea es dificil entiender con detalles las conecciones entre los CIs ( y tanbien quien es cada uno).
Si no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias rediseñar todo el y subir nuevamente para una melhor analise de que puede si pasar con el ?
!En la foto N°1 y N°2 pudemos mirar claramente que la tarjeta de circuito inpreso si queda recontraarquioxidada o sulfatada y eso puede sener la causa del malo funcionamento !
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


unmonje dijo:


> ¿Placa de baquelita ? ¿podría señalar a que le llama así ?
> A 100 Megaciclos, medio centímetro de cobre, o un poco + o - de estaño, es suficiente para que la parte de radio deje de funcionar.


Creo que si trata de una placa de Fenolite ( o Pertinax )  , un material ayslante bien menos noble (prolijo) que la fibra de vidrio para sinales de radiofrequenzia.


----------



## garada (Dic 26, 2021)

Hola de nuevo, buscando un poco por internet encontre esto, la de pcb azul esta a la venta en Ebay, me alegra saber que hay interes aun en volver a experimentar con este clasico de los 80, aunque creo que en Italia se publico a finales de los 70, lo dicho: adelante con el famoso LX492.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 26, 2021)

bonito hallazgo Garada .¿también encontraste el .lay


----------



## garada (Dic 26, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> bonito hallazgo Garada .¿también encontraste el .lay


No encontre, parece que sus autores no quieren compartir su trabajo, en cierto modo lo entiendo por lleva su tiempo, de hecho aun no he realizado yo por falta de este y un poco de pereza tambien, pero si alguien encuentra seran bien recibidos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 26, 2021)

garada dijo:


> No encontre, parece que sus autores no quieren compartir su trabajo, en cierto modo lo entiendo por lleva su tiempo, de hecho aun no he realizado yo por falta de este y un poco de pereza tambien, pero si alguien encuentra seran bien recibidos


Por estos lugares hasta varios de esos chips son dificiles o ya no se consiguen...Fué linda época, espero usted si pueda conseguirlos.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 30, 2021)

Garada ,como se publican las 6 fotos . Y una es diferente, mientras que en el enlace de ebay, sólo hay dos fotos?


----------



## garada (Dic 30, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Garada ,como se publican las 6 fotos . Y una es diferente, mientras que en el enlace de ebay, sólo hay dos fotos?


Son diseños distintos, la que estaba a la venta en Ebay es la que hay dos fotos y el enrutado de las pistas del pcb es distinto al original, el resto de fotos es otro proyecto "calcado"del LX492 que encontre en facebook pero no tengo mas informacion.


----------

